# Rock Dove for adoption



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

The pigeon included in this message is a young feral rock dove, it is in good health.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

This pigeon arrived with a badly injured eye, it eventually lost the eye and is now almost blind in the remaining eye. Other wise it is healthy.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*Rock dove for adoption*

This pigeon came to us as a nestling with severe head trauma. It was nip and tuck for a while but now it is healthy. We named s/he Feathers because she has feathered feet.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*Next Rock dove*

This is a very large (double the size of a large feral) older pigeon who arrived with slight head trauma but is improving.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*Special Rock dove*

This girl came to us from a gentleman who found her gunshot and suffering with Trich. He took her to the vet and had her treated and purchased medicine. Then brought her to us to care for and finish the after care. She is now healthy and fully recovered. Recently bonded with Jesse.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*Pair of Rock Doves*

These two came to me with wing injuries which are now apparently healed. They have bonded and seem healthy.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*Rock Dove*

This is an adult who arrived with a badly broken wing, which is currently wrapped. I had to wait for the open wound (gunshot) to heal prior to wrapping.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*Rock Dove for adoption ...*

This is a young pigeon which I raised and an older one who arrived with an injured wing. They are bonded now and recovering from pox, but otherwise healthy.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

*Last but not least*

This is a miracle pig, she arrived emaciated, unable to stand and barely able to hold her head up. Her feathers were scruffy and scaped off. After careful hand feeding and some antibiotics, and much luck, she is now healthy if still a bit scruffy.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

I have no aviary and cannot determine how well these birds can fly or not fly. As you can see they are in wire cages on the ground. We bring them under cover every evening. They would certainly enjoy a more appropriate habitat. 
Even if releasable (which is always my preference, as Rock Doves love to be on the wing) this area is not favorable to this species.
Thank you,
Bruce
(Exeter, CA)


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I want to see *bklowe's* pics, but they're still "pending approval"?
What up with that??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for all the photos and stories Bruce! You've done a great job with all those needy birds! I hope our members will be able to adopt them, but if not, they are welcome down here.

Zig .. don't know what is with the message you got .. I was/am able to see the pics at just before 8 PM California time.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I also see "Attachements pending approval." Could it be that only moderators can see them?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

TerriB said:


> I also see "Attachements pending approval." Could it be that only moderators can see them?


That would seem to be the case.  I was thinking that maybe some mod had to buy off on the pics before they were viewable by all, to keep people from posting pictures of "Bad" things, but I don't recall the pics of my new birds being in such a state at first.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Bruce,
Your pijjies are beautiful. You've done a wondeful job with them.  


*I also see "Attachements pending approval." Could it be that only moderators can see them?*
I was able to view Bruce's photos as well Terri. It may be that only Moderators are able to view 'pending' photos. I'm not sure how this works, but I'll check on it.

Cindy


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

... I still see them as "Pending Approval" and, well, cannot see the pics... bummer.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I have emailed Carl to see if the 'pending' status on the attached photos can be lifted so they can be viewed by all members. 

Cindy


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

*Attachments*

The attachments are still pending approval 3:47 pm Pacific Time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Moderator Ooops .. Sorry*

Hi All .. don't know why those attachments needed approval, but I just approved them all! Have another look!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful birds! Wish I had the space to take some! The large one looks like a Giant Homer.


----------

